# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2012 - Voting



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

*Who made the best slingshot in APR ?*​
*Who made the best slingshot ?*

Danny0663 - Aluminium & Micarta slimline1528.30%Wombat - Maple and Brushbox47.55%Performance Catapults - SPS XXX35.66%Bullseyeben - Blackwood, Ebony and Purple Heart23.77%Flippinout - ECST Trophy47.55%Setarip - Dr Jekyl and Mr Hyde23.77%Chepo - La Mazakota611.32%Bob Fionda - Hornbeam Natural35.66%Chepo - Manotas59.43%Mckee - G10 Boardcut35.66%Gardengrove - Tribute to Flippinout611.32%


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting time!

You can see all the nominations *HERE*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Just voted!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted!

Good luck everyone


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Voted..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

My vote has just been given.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Voted


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Voted, man that was tough.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Ready!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Done !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*VOTED!*


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

done


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Labor cost me, ready.


----------

